# CrazyMike's Bunny Blog 2010 edition



## CrazyMike40 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello dear friends and bunnies out there. I am finally starting my 2010 blog one third of the way into 2010. I am bugging my wife Jeannette to take more pic of the kids this year. We also have a big move to a brand new home and the bunnies will have their own bedroom. 



I am also going to post some old pics of the bunnies from 2004 -2005.

Here is a link to my 2009 blog:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=43128&forum_id=6

Here is a link to my 2008 blog:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31714&forum_id=6

my original 2005-2007 blog:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=8668&forum_id=6&page=1


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Apr 16, 2010)

Here are some shots of Remus. Remus is a 5 year old Holland Lop 























Remus at17 days....I think


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 16, 2010)

:hugsquish:MIKE!!!! Remus!! How is everyone???


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Apr 20, 2010)

:wave:

Everyone is doing well The big move is less than 6 months away !!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2010)

*CrazyMike40 wrote: *


> :wave:
> 
> Everyone is doing well The big move is less than 6 months away !!!



I don't want to be in your shoes. I know that we have discussed moving and it is always a nerve wrecking experience never mind with the animals we need to move. :shock: 

Do you have a plan on how to move the animals?


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Apr 23, 2010)

I am going to move them all a day before the big move takes place. I am only moving 10 minutes away from where I currently am.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 23, 2010)

*CrazyMike40 wrote: *


> Remus at17 days....I think


i love the tiny lil baby pic, and the other one!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh my god, what a cutie!!!! I WANT, I WANT, I WANT


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't envy the move. Good luck, 6 months away at least gives you plenty of time to get things packed.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (May 4, 2010)

I am not looking forward to the move either but we are going to have a lot more space. We will be going from 700 sf to 4400sf. 

7 of the bunnies will have their own bedroom and the other 2 bunnies that think that they are human will be in the family room 



More Remus pictures


----------



## Pipp (May 4, 2010)

Hey, I missed the return of Mike! 

So glad to see you and hear that you and your lovely wife and rabbits are well!! :wave:



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 4, 2010)

wow that is alot more space then you have now, WTG!!!!!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Sas 



Yes Fran it is a big house. We are going to be buying lots of furniture


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 6, 2010)

of course Mike you will have room for us bunny folks to stay when we come to nap the bunnies right,lol!!!!! congrats on the new place and good luck


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 6, 2010)

Congratulations on the new house! I had no idea you had 9 bunnies!  Of course, Remus steals my heart every time you post photos of him


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 6, 2010)

Back off Minda !!!!!! Remus is MINE!!!!!!! MMMUUUHHHAAAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 6, 2010)

You already HAVE a Remus look-a-like! No fair claiming him, too!!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 6, 2010)

oh see this is my plan, but dont tell anyone,lol. I am taking Charger there and switching them,lol!!!!!!!! 

he does look so much like Charger that is why i like him so much,lol


----------



## CrazyMike40 (May 7, 2010)

You ladies really like Remus :biggrin:



He is such a sweet little bunny.



For those of you that have not seen these pictures of Remus sleeping ....






Remus sleeping upside down lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 7, 2010)

i love the one of him in his box , and the last one , just want to kiss his wittle lips!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! too cute


----------



## hln917 (May 7, 2010)

*CrazyMike40 wrote: *


>




Love the chubby paws! Congrats on the new house.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 9, 2010)

I love this picture!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks Wabbitdad  I will take some pictures of the other 8 bunnies in the coming days and post them.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jun 10, 2010)

More pics on the way


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 10, 2010)

I so wanna smooch those bunnies.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 10, 2010)

Remus is one of the cutest Holland Lops I've ever seen! I tend to think Holland Lops are the cutest breed, so that's quite the accomplishment  I think Remus wants to take a permanent vacation to Alaska.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 10, 2010)

*CrazyMike40 wrote: *


>


Now everybody knows i am a Remus lover , but what a cute face!!!!!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jun 11, 2010)

Fran that little Caspian is a fire ball. He is built like a tank and full of energy.He can briefly beseen on a Telus tv commercial that is currently on the air up here in southern Ontario. The footage of him was taken from a advertising campaign back in the fall of 2004. Wish that I had some pictures of him from back then 



I really want to breed Remus with my Sable point Holland lop Luna but Jeannette wil not let me. Perhaps I should leave their cage doors open beforeI go to work. They both love each other I will take some pictures of them eyeballing each other


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 11, 2010)

How old is Luna?


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jun 12, 2010)

Luna is almost 3 years old... Remus is such a unique and amazing lop. I do not know if I would ever forgive myself if I did not try and bred him. On top of his looks he is affectionate, playful, andregal.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 12, 2010)

Has she ever been bred? Why not look into getting a nice girl.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jun 23, 2010)

Luna has never been breed.... I should post some pictures of her when I get home.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 26, 2010)

I wouldn't breed a 3 year old bun. As a doe matures the bones in her pelvis become less flexible and it cause her serious problems if she was to give birth. In addition to the kits being still born, one could get stuck inside her.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I will have to get another doe if we decide to breed Remus .


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello everyone 

I hope that you are all well. I am so sick of packing for the October move :X



































We are going to be adding 1 or 2 more Holland lops to the herd in the coming weeks :big wink:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 23, 2010)

Yay!!!!! Love Hollands!!!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 23, 2010)

hey i have a Holland that you can have,lol!!!!!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 24, 2010)

Which one can I permanently borrow 

Jeannette and I have a 2-3 hour drive to pick up our new edition. I will post pictures of the trip and the little guy tomorrow afternoon :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 24, 2010)

ha ha ha Take a guess at which one i would give you, or we could trade for his Doppleganger that you have,lol


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 24, 2010)

Poor Charger !!! How about I take him and add him to my herd :biggrin:

We went in a 100 mile drive today


































We arrived at a town called Utopia and did we find an amazing little bunny !!!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 24, 2010)

Introducing Jasper the tri lop bunny !!!!!! Jasper was born on May 30th and after a 2 hour drive home he is already ruling the roost


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 24, 2010)

oh how cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You name the time, and day and i will bring Charger to you,lol. I truly do love him but he is such a BOOGER. I LOVE Jasper's coloring.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 25, 2010)

I would take Charger in a heart beat Fran


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 25, 2010)

well send me your address,lol


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 25, 2010)

You are going to give that poor bunny a complex Fran


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 25, 2010)

:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 26, 2010)

What a cute bunny!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Dave He is a very friendly little guy. It will be interesting to see his markings develope as he gets older.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 29, 2010)

Some more pictures of Jasper


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 1, 2010)

Those are great pictures, huge cuteness factor.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 1, 2010)

Gah must have.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 2, 2010)

Really!! I must have!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 5, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Really!! I must have!!!


Can a rabbit request a restraining order?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 6, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Really!! I must have!!!
> ...




Not a bad idea.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello everyone !!!! we are packing away and are now 27 days away from getting the keys for the new house 







The bunnies are all doing well. I took a few photos last night....


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 13, 2010)

Remus is such an amazing little guy. He will follow you around like a dog and play for hours. I will get some pics of the other bunnies tonight


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 13, 2010)

Very nice house and great pictures of the bunny's. Such cute little faces.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 13, 2010)

great bunny pics of course, and what a beautiful house you are going to be having, cant wait to see more bun pics and pics of your house when you are moved in


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hello everyone  I hope that you are all doing well. We moved into the new house just over a week ago. The bunnies are all doing fine . I had a real scare with Amelia. She had a really bad furball last Sunday or at least that is what I am putting it down to as she was molting. We had to force feed her and give her meds for 3 days before she finally started to eat on her own. The training that my vet gave me really came in handy. The poor girl has even forgotten how to drink from a bottle. I am happy to say that she is doing much better. I would estimate that her appetite is at about 80% now.

I will post some pics of the gang later on today...


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow that is definately a scare, I'm so glad she is doing better :hug1

Congrats on the move, I bet you are so relieved to be in your new house.

And I'm glad to see you live in Canada cause it will be easier for me to bunny nap Jasper :roflmao:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 25, 2010)

Jasper is a cute little boy. My parents are trying to steal him from us :biggrin:



It was bunny moving day on Oct 13th. Jeannette and I moved all 10 bunnies and 2 doves over to their new home. We moved 3 bunnies at a time




















Jasper was out for a run at the time of this picture 























Caspian and Luna are constantly watching where we are  








Max has a new cage and likes his top floor condo. 

I was able to postion the bunnies so that they are able to get to view the dining and family rooms where we spend a lot of time. I also have a play area set up for them to get some exercise.



Tonks is in the living roomwhere he is able to get a good viewof what is going on outside.He does not get along with the rest of the bunnies so the living room is a good place for him.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 25, 2010)

Looking good!

Bet you and the babies are glad to be settling into the new place!

In one of the pictures, I can see your box of Oxbow hay...what size is it?

I just received 9lbs in the mail this morning and I'm thinking about ordering 25 lbs next time but didn't want to end up with too much.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 25, 2010)

Brandy I buy 50 pound boxes every 4-5 weeks for my bunny herd which are about$85. Actually I just ordered a box this morning and will be picking it up later on this afternoon.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 25, 2010)

Cool, I wish I could pick it up!

Where do you order it from?? I order mine out of Ontario but have to have it shipped, boooo 
I order everything through Flowertown Chinchillas in Brampton, I wish our local pet store would get it in but they just push the Hagen crap!

I think 50lbs would take FOREVER for 1 bunny and 2 piggies to go through, I'm going to try the 25lb box next time


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 25, 2010)

I am glad you finally in your house.

I am glad Amelia is doing better. 

How is the unpacking going? I always hated that part of a move. My wife and I did so much of that when I was in the military.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 26, 2010)

Brandy I pick up my hay from a place in Oakville called "Pet Connection" 

Wabbitdad the unpacking is going well. The main floor of the house is pretty well unpacked but I do have all of my Christmas decorations sitting in my front hall and livingroom. Since Thanksgiving was in October here in Canada I will probably start setting things up very soon.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 27, 2010)

What are you doing to me now ???






I do not think that he likes it.






Not a happy camper !!!








Get rid of this stupid looking hat thing !!!








I will try and get some Halloween pics of the buns today or tomorrow


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 28, 2010)

Love Remus,lol. You need to put him in a bunny Tuxedo with a top hat,lol


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 28, 2010)

Hahaha those pics are too cute, you're definately getting some dirty looks :rofl:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 28, 2010)

I need to find somecostumes that will fit him. He is a very patient and sweet little guy. Ihave to try and get some Halloween pics of the bunnies before midnight tonight. I took some last night but I was half asleep.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 28, 2010)

Cute pictures! Its amazing what our bunny's will tolerate for us.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2010)

Can you send me a holland? I miss mine.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 28, 2010)

Come for a visit any time Ali  Lots of lops over here unfortunately I did nt have a lot of with Halloween photos. These are the best pics I was able to come up with:








Amelia








Luna








Remus


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jasper


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 29, 2010)

Awwww they are all so stinkin cute :big kiss:

I LOVE the expression on Amelia's face, I do believe she is planning her revenge :boxing


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello everyone :big kiss:



I am sorry for not posting any new pics in such a long time. I will do so this weekend. I am happy to report that all of the bunnies are doing well


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 11, 2011)

Can't wait!


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

Looking forward to it :wink


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 27, 2011)

Pictures?


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry for taking so long........ more pics coming tomorrow !!!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Mar 8, 2011)

.....and our newest member to the family who thinks that she is a bunny Bella.





















Bella is slowly being introduced to the bunnies between 2 sets of fences under very close supervision.Bellais currently being introduced to Amelia.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 12, 2011)

What a cute puppy! What breed is she?


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Mar 15, 2011)

She is an English golden retriever Dave


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2011)

I will take a lop with a side of that dog. *in love*


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bellais a sweet girl and whenever Amelia is out she comes running up to Bella's play area. I willtry and take some pictures ofboth of themtonight.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 16, 2011)

Great Blog Mike.

Such Beautiful Bunnies and Doggy.:heartbeat::heartbeat:

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful puppy, she can come visit Indiana any time.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello everyone, I hope that you are all well. I am sorry for not posting in such a long time. All of the bunnies are healthy and are doing great :biggrin:

I see Susan every day on Facebook as well as several other members here on the forum which is great so I am not completely out of it :big wink:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 1, 2011)

OH MY GOD! Hi!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Glad you posted!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello Ali and Dave  It is great to be back !!!

My oldest bunny Tonks ( 7 years old ) appears to have a fur ball. He is molting at the moment and would not eat anything this morning. He was also not acknowledging me when I called him. I usually do not take any chances with my bunnies so I gave him some meds for GI so hopefully he will be ok when I home. If he has not eaten by the time I get home I will get him on oxbow critical care and give him some more meds.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 6, 2011)

I am happy to report that Tonks is eatingand pooping


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 7, 2011)

Yay Tonks!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am glad he is o.k.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey, Mike posted and I missed it!! 

Love hearing from you, don't be a stranger! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 14, 2011)

I am sorry Sas for not coming by in a while. Work has been nuts and Jeannette keeps me busy with cooking and housework. I am currently getting the house ready for Halloween. I am happy to report that all 10 bunnies are doing well. I will post some up to date pictures of them in the coming days . In the meantime here are some older pics of the buns that I have not previously posted before:













Tonks

















Remus






Max














Amelia


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 14, 2011)

Snuffles










Luna







Caspian







Jasper






Prongs






Moony


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2011)

Great photo's!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jan 18, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone  Time is just flying by !!!
 
The bunnies are all doing well. It is becoming an old folks home here as 6 of the bunnies are now going to be at least 7 years old in 2012. Amelia has been getting thin. I am making changes to her diet to get some meat back on her.

The bunnies have all been eating timothy hay with a small amount of pellets and greens but as they are aging I think that they are going to need some adjustments to their diets.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jan 18, 2012)

I am saddened to report that we have lost Amelia. She appears to have had a stroke. When I got home today I found her on her side and unresponsive. Amelia was an amazing bunny full of life and energy. She was very affectionate and thought that she was a puppy. 

You will be missed my sweet little girl 

:bigtears:


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 19, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for the loss of your sweet Amelia.

K


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for your kind words. I am still in shock today. I cannot believe how fast she went down hill. She was such a little character.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 21, 2012)

*CrazyMike40 wrote: *


> Thanks for your kind words. I am still in shock today. I cannot believe how fast she went down hill. She was such a little character.


When something like this happens, you are just in a World of :?. Though I am new to being around bunnies, I've learned how such individuals they are and each are, as you put it so well, little characters. 

Maybe it was a blessing she went so fast. A stroke is a tough thing to have to deal with, and she wouldn't be able to be that "full" little character that you cherished so much. We hate to see them go , but when it's their time, we only hope that it's as quick and painless as possible because we do love those little characters. 

Hoping when the shock wears off, your sadness subsides, the memories of your Sweet Amelia makes you  again. 

BTW, every time I see your Jasper, I do a double take :shock:, he looks just like my Willard.

Take care. 

K


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 21, 2012)

I am so sorry about Amelia, she knew she was loved and had a good slave to attend to her wishes.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the comments everyone  











Amelia was a very special bunny and I will always remember her. 

The vet sent me a really nice sympathy card yesterday


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry Mike. She looked like a real character!

Jan


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Mar 7, 2017)

Sorry to the admins for posting on such a very old thread. Please let me know if this is going to be a problem:

Hello everyone, it has been just over 5 years since I have been around. I am sorry to have been gone so long. Sadly with all the time that has gone by all of my bunnies have crossed over except Moony who is now 12 years old. He was the 3rd bunny that I ever had and he is still hanging in there. Pretty well all of my bunnies made to 8 to 11 years of age. I did get 2 more bunnies Finn and Camaro early in 2016 so I currently have 3. I will post some pics. I cannot believe that I had 10 bunnies at one point. I hope that you and your bunnies are all well


----------



## Milyvan (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm glad you posted this. I've been gone a while also & have been hesitant to return as 3 of my bunnies were adopted out & 3 have crossed the bridge. I haven't wanted to go through all the stories so I've been procrastinating more.

Having said that, Welcome Back! My current furfriends (2 cavies & most beloved Cosmo "Mr. Fluffy" lionhead send lagomorph <3 to you & yours!


----------

